

Dark energy found stifling growth in universe - FiReaNG3L
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/12/16/dark.energy.found.stifling.growth.universe

======
andr
Finally a reasonable explanation of why I've been feeling unproductive over
the past few days!

